
The Biggest Problem with Elm - hinkelman
https://medium.com/@cscalfani/the-biggest-problem-with-elm-4faecaa58b77
======
virtualritz
I am thinking about using Elm for a side project. No async backend stuff
needed for now but likely at some point it will be.

This article made me dubious about investing the time to learn this language &
its ecosystem.

Any thoughts?

~~~
toastal
It really can't hurt to learn a bit about it -- especially if you're new to
functional programming or generally hate front-end. It also offers a good
solution for SPAs and certain problem domains. It's probably easier to pick up
than something in a competing space like PureScript, but it also lacks the
flexibility. Elm can also be a good stepping stone to other things if it
doesn't fit your style and you need more and some people seem happy just
staying within the Elm realm.

